# Does anyone know BlueC, a.k.a. Al Adams?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

He borrowed the PAR meter at our last meeting, and has not returned it. That makes the meter *two weeks over-due!*

BlueC/Al has not responded to PMs from this forum, or direct email to the address he gave with his membership. Does anyone know how to get in contact with him? I hope nothing bad has happened. Other members want to use the meter.

Please PM me if you have any information.

--Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Any updates to get in touch with Al?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No. This is not looking good.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

So we haven't seen him since jan or feb? isn't his girlfriend wife lucey? what about posting on dfwfishbox if any one has seen him?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

If it has not shown up by the next meeting we may want to see he area of the metroplex he lives in and maybe one of us can stop by. If it's anywhere where I can get to I can go by and check.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

also let see if he might show up at the tca meeting and remind him about it.
any one know what area lives in and she if he lives where he says he does...

it just seems strange that he was coming to the meetings, talking to everyone, getting plants, then borrows the par meter and now is no where to be found... is he active on fishbox?


----------

